# White GSD's badly treated on other GSD forums.



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

I would like to say a huge Thank you to all here.
I've Had my White GSD girly Echo for nearly 5 years.
When I first got her I jumped in feet first an joined several GSD forums.

The moment I posted a pic or mentioned that she was a "white" 
I was bombarded with comments like
"Keep that dog off here it's NOT a GSD"
"Do NOT think of breeding that we don't need you poisoning the gene pool with that colour." (She's spayed anyway) 
"Whites are an abomination and I would advise you to have her PTS immediatley"

To come to this forum and see lots of owners with Whites but to have one on your main banner is awesome.

Thank you for restoring my faith that there are other GSD owners who treat Whites as a valid part of the GSD community.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

I didn't realize there was more than one. Seriously. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

I have had the same issues with my pup! He is 5 months old, and like you I joined numerous GSD forums when I brought him home to learn all that I could. I heard the same things and was actually booted out of one of the forums  I wish the AKC would be more accepting of the whites and maybe that would lessen some of the stigma. Sad to hear I am not the only one who has had this issue 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

We even have members who don't even own GSD's, all breeds are welcome. While some people can be very opinionated regarding the whites it doesn't mean they're awful dogs just based on a coat colour


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

WGSD Nikko said:


> I have had the same issues with my pup! He is 5 months old, and like you I joined numerous GSD forums when I brought him home to learn all that I could. I heard the same things and was actually booted out of one of the forums  I wish the AKC would be more accepting of the whites and maybe that would lessen some of the stigma. Sad to hear I am not the only one who has had this issue
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I haven't been near a GSD forum until this place was recommended to me by a member of the Husky forum I'm on (I have 2 sibes)
So glad I came here.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm lucky and have always been treated with respect as far as the color of my GSDs is concerned, HOWEVER, I've never had a lot of exposure to a lot of different message boards so my experience is very limited.


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd love to have a white GSD. i think they are beautiful! No flaw seen in my eyes.  Besides, who cares what others think! She's a gorgeous dog and needs a loving home just like any other dog be it a mutt or purebred.


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

Shade said:


> We even have members who don't even own GSD's, all breeds are welcome. While some people can be very opinionated regarding the whites it doesn't mean they're awful dogs just based on a coat colour


I'm a SuperMod on a Husky Forum (Husky Owners - The Siberian Husky Forum)
and we have the same attitude.
Many of our members Myself included have more than one breed of dog
and we celebrate the fact that all dogs have different traits and personalities
and they help make the pack enjoyable.
Like people. . the colour of the coat doesn't matter, it's the personality inside that counts.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

By more than one Meant more than one GSD forum. Sorry. Srsly dragging today. Blah. 

I love all colors as well. The whites may be shunned by organizations, but look at what some of the organizations have done to the breed. Just sayin'!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

PixelGalileo said:


> I would like to say a huge Thank you to all here.
> I've Had my White GSD girly Echo for nearly 5 years.
> When I first got her I jumped in feet first an joined several GSD forums.
> 
> ...



who's saying this???? i can't believe any dog lovers can say this. i'm not saying you're making this up, just shocked


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

That is just plain rude!!!!!! Personally - I think a nice white is gorgeous....remembering Shadow on MMC...and also think a solid blue is to die for....but I understand the reason we have a standard and I try to follow it...but that does not mean that hateful and nasty comments are justifiable!!

Lee


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

lalachka said:


> who's saying this???? i can't believe any dog lovers can say this. i'm not saying you're making this up, just shocked


Sadly it's not that uncommon. I belong to a GSD list which discusses the WGSD about once a year, and believe me, not all the comments are full of sunshine and roses though over the years the bashing has gotten milder.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

sorry can't stop. as if the gene pool is doing soooo well now.


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

lalachka said:


> who's saying this???? i can't believe any dog lovers can say this. i'm not saying you're making this up, just shocked


I was shocked when it happened.
Then I was Angry
So I stayed away from the GSD online communities.
Glad I found you guys.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

arycrest said:


> Sadly it's not that uncommon. I belong to a GSD list which discusses the WGSD about once a year, and believe me, not all the comments are full of sunshine and roses though over the years the bashing has gotten milder.


lol you changed your avatar. coincidence or in her support? either way, beautiful dog 

as someone smart once said, "stay quiet and you might pass for a smart person. open your mouth and any doubt is gone" loose quote and loose translation

there's no recovering from a statement like in the OP, really shows someone's level



ETA omg i just cant take my own advice)))))) suggesting putting a dog to sleep based on looks is not shallow at all. let's PTS the not so pretty people too, considering that it's in the eye of the beholder, no one would be left. idiots


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

lalachka said:


> lol you changed your avatar. coincidence or in her support? either way, beautiful dog
> 
> ...


lol ... purely coincidental  

I try to alternate my avatar around with the different Hooligans. The gang I have now consists of Faith, a WGSD, and Slider and Bruiser b/t blanket coats!!! Love 'em all!!!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

i wish i had the space and the experience for 3 of them. i'm hoping i can get one more once my boy is under control but i can never pull off 3, not in the apartment.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

lalachka said:


> i wish i had the space and the experience for 3 of them. i'm hoping i can get one more once my boy is under control but i can never pull off 3, not in the apartment.


lol ... FWIW I couldn't handle three in an apartment either UNLESS it were a ground floor unit with a fenced in patio area. Even then I think 2 would be my limit!!!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

arycrest said:


> lol ... FWIW I couldn't handle three in an apartment either UNLESS it were a ground floor unit with a fenced in patio area. Even then I think 2 would be my limit!!!


lol then you and all the other people with yards are very lucky. i always thought a yard is not necessary to have a dog, as long as you take them out and exercise them enough all is well.

i now see how wrong i am, it's hard to find a place to exercise them without risking dog fights and other bs from other dogs and their owners.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

lalachka said:


> lol then you and all the other people with yards are very lucky. i always thought a yard is not necessary to have a dog, as long as you take them out and exercise them enough all is well.
> 
> i now see how wrong i am, it's hard to find a place to exercise them without risking dog fights and other bs from other dogs and their owners.


While that's true, my favorite thing in the world is a walk with my dogs. Or hiking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## White_shepherc (Jan 28, 2013)

This is my first forum & I'm glad iv had a good experience so far!!
I have a white who is just as good as the next GSD!!! Yeh he's a little on the shy side, but protects me & my property like any colored GSD would. He's a great companion like any colored GSD would be!!
I don't understand the hate for the WGSD??? Just like a Black GSD, they just have the recessive gene, that's why they're white...everything else is the same as a colored!!
Go THE WHITES!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

PixelGalileo said:


> I would like to say a huge Thank you to all here.
> I've Had my White GSD girly Echo for nearly 5 years.
> When I first got her I jumped in feet first an joined several GSD forums.
> 
> ...


I'm really glad you found us. I love them all. My senior GSD died last year. We weren't ready for another GSD and adopted a hound mix puppy from a high kill shelter. There is a wealth of information here, no matter what breed of dog you have - so good thing they let me stick around.

I recently started fostering a German Shepherd, so I need advice now, more than ever. I love it here too. Welcome!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Buggibub said:


> While that's true, my favorite thing in the world is a walk with my dogs. Or hiking.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm a city person to the core. No hiking. We have a park nearby that I can go hike in. Even if I forget about the fact that there's always a rapist there on the loose it's still not my thing. I'm scared of things that crawl, fly, animals, snakes. 

Nope)))))

Walks I like too but I need open space that I can exercise him in. I'm OK now though, finally I have it the way I like it at my park, almost no one comes over anymore.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Some people are just ignorant. I can't believe someone would remove you from a forum just because of that. A white GSD is a GSD. Beautiful Pup and welcome


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a 150 foot long garden.
Echo loves her balls throws up and down the garden.
But she also loves a good long walk to sniff the telephones poles etc.


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

mbussinger166 said:


> Some people are just ignorant. I can't believe someone would remove you from a forum just because of that. A white GSD is a GSD. Beautiful Pup and welcome


Thank you


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

White_shepherc said:


> This is my first forum & I'm glad iv had a good experience so far!!
> I have a white who is just as good as the next GSD!!! Yeh he's a little on the shy side, but protects me & my property like any colored GSD would. He's a great companion like any colored GSD would be!!
> I don't understand the hate for the WGSD??? Just like a Black GSD, they just have the recessive gene, that's why they're white...everything else is the same as a colored!!
> Go THE WHITES!!!
> ...


Echo is my second White
RIP Bear we rescued him, but he only lived another 3 years.
Love all /gsd's but whites have a special place in my heart.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Well welcome to our FRIENDLY forum! We loves all the colors here, whether they're standard or not. There's a couple members with absolutely gorgeous blue shepherds we've had the pleasure of watching grow. There's a member with a working white. We love them all.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah the whites get a bad rap. I know of some bite sport groups that won't even evaluate a white, yet in one of my training classes there was a gorgeous white shepherd that did well. 

Welcome btw!!


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

lalachka said:


> I'm a city person to the core. No hiking. We have a park nearby that I can go hike in. Even if I forget about the fact that there's always a rapist there on the loose it's still not my thing. I'm scared of things that crawl, fly, animals, snakes.
> 
> Nope)))))
> 
> Walks I like too but I need open space that I can exercise him in. I'm OK now though, finally I have it the way I like it at my park, almost no one comes over anymore.


Lols. To each their own. We just found a huge field with 6 softball diamonds *with fences Yeahhhh!!!!* and we named it "Field of Dreams" because it's always empty at dusk so we let the boys run around and be free. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

That's like winning the lottery))))) however I go after 10pm so i'd want at least one person))))) so no loose snake attacks me lol

Anyway, I wanted to add some more about the hiking park nearby. I went there a few times with my friends in day time (they just love it there) and you walk thru the trails and there are some strange looking quiet people sitting on branches, like in some horror movie. 

Or some people coming out of ditches in the bushes. What were they doing there? Burying someone, having sex, shooting up? 

Lol, no thank you)))))

ETA how can I forget, right now there's a really special rapist out there, he raped a 70 year old lady after tazing her. Nice guy


----------



## gloomydog (Oct 23, 2012)

Ha, I've encountered a milder form of what you did too. I've also met people irl or online who "look" disdainfully at me when they see I have a GSD and not a rescue dog. Gotta let it slide off ya. (Though I will probably retort with something if someone said something to me IRL) There are a lot of people who can only feel good about themselves by putting down others, dog lovers or no!

My wgsd is healthy and happy and he brings me a lot of joy.

What's a blue shepherd?


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

gloomydog said:


> Ha, I've encountered a milder form of what you did too. I've also met people irl or online who "look" disdainfully at me when they see I have a GSD and not a rescue dog. Gotta let it slide off ya. (Though I will probably retort with something if someone said something to me IRL) There are a lot of people who can only feel good about themselves by putting down others, dog lovers or no!
> 
> My wgsd is healthy and happy and he brings me a lot of joy.
> 
> What's a blue shepherd?


Yup mine too. 
A blue I think is a pure Black GSD 
(same recessive gene as whites causes non standard colouring)
Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

lalachka said:


> That's like winning the lottery))))) however I go after 10pm so i'd want at least one person))))) so no loose snake attacks me lol
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to add some more about the hiking park nearby. I went there a few times with my friends in day time (they just love it there) and you walk thru the trails and there are some strange looking quiet people sitting on branches, like in some horror movie.
> 
> ...


That's freaky. I think I saw that park on SVU jk


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

How means. I think the white ones are beautiful.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Ha! You think you got it bad I have 2 Shiloh Shepherds and a WGSD! Lakota is my first white aside from everything being covered in white hair I adore her!


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

kiya said:


> Ha! You think you got it bad I have 2 Shiloh Shepherds and a WGSD! Lakota is my first white aside from everything being covered in white hair I adore her!


I have 2 Siberian Huskies as Well as Echo.
Hair is my constant companion.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Geez, talk about first world problems, lol. I can't believe people would honestly treat you that way. They're dogs, but by the way people get worked up you'd think we were trying to solve world peace or something.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I recently adopted a 'white' shepherd (I say white loosely, he is more a 'champagne' color) when I had every intention of getting a 'traditional' color, but one look at his picture I was smitten. There are two white GS fan groups on facebook that are fun as well


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

PixelGalileo said:


> Yup mine too.
> A blue I think is a pure Black GSD
> (same recessive gene as whites causes non standard colouring)
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.


white in GSD is a masking gene. It's actually a separate gene from color. So a white GSD is genetically sable/black/black&tan

blue is a dilution of black. I believe it is inherited on a separate gene from both color and the masking gene but I could be wrong. There is also liver, which is a dilution of tan

blue can be found in a solid color, in a sable like pattern or in the saddle.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Andy? Is that you? c:

Echo was my inspiration to get Zeeva. Remember me!?!


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

Zeeva said:


> Andy? Is that you? c:
> 
> Echo was my inspiration to get Zeeva. Remember me!?!


Hi, Amina
Yes indeed.
Fancy bumping into you.
How are Smokey and Zeeva ??


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

PixelGalileo said:


> Hi, Amina
> Yes indeed.
> Fancy bumping into you.
> How are Smokey and Zeeva ??


All is well my friend! c:


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

Zeeva said:


> All is well my friend! c:


My pack is good.
We have husky Camp in a few weeks.
Gonna be fun.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

This really upsets me, I think white GSD are beautiful! They are dogs, warm, loving caring animals, should that be all that matters. How can a person claim to love an animal and then turn around and put one down due to it's color. I'm sorry, I just don't get it whatsoever.

Anyway, your dog is stunning and I'm very glad you found this forum!


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

This is sad, I love white GSDs and if I had the chance I'd love to have one. I think the liver GSDs are really pretty too, honestly I don't think there's any color of GSD I DON'T like!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I think one of the reasons people get all up in arms about white GSDs is "the look". The all white coat sorta flattens the outline of the dog a bit, it's harder to see the shape that is associated with a GSD. Since we are primates and rely so heavily on sight, small stuff like that gets up our collective noses. One of my fave GSDs is a white, Elsa, she is a riot and GSD thru and thru. A blind person would never know the difference until someone told them.


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

brembo said:


> A blind person would never know the difference until someone told them.


And that one sentence, says it all.
Thank you.


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

the racism is strong against the whites. much like our society now days


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Catterman said:


> the racism is strong against the whites. much like our society now days


This is a dumb statement. And offensive to some. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Catterman said:


> the racism is strong against the whites. much like our society now days


I'm hoping with the rolling eyes smiley that this is meant to be some sort of ironic joke? And even then, I don't particularly care for ironic hipster racism... 

Agree with lalachka on this one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Chantald said:


> I'm hoping with the rolling eyes smiley that this is meant to be some sort of ironic joke? And even then, I don't particularly care for ironic hipster racism...
> 
> Agree with lalachka on this one!
> 
> ...


Rolling eyes or not, I subscribe to the idea that every joke has some truth (person believing it) to it. 

I don't like the truth behind this one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## baron420 (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree 100% there's no one to fight for the whites :'( 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Growing up and GSD's always being my favorite, I have always looked at white GSD's as cool as they were few and far between. It wasn't till later I learned they were looked down on when getting an all black GSD. Variety is a good thing as it keeps life from becoming boring.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There was a thread a while back about whites being a different breed. BBS, or whatever. I just cannot put my mind around the idea of a masking gene making a dog a different breed. 

I can put my mind around having been bred for color predominantly, may have bred out some of what some colored dogs bring to the table, but certainly not everything or even a significant amount of what makes a GSD a GSD. 

The AKC will not make them a separate breed or variety, and I think they are correct in that. They allow them to be registered, and bred. They continue to disqualify them in the ring. Personally, health, temperament, and structure are better reasons to disqualify a dog than color, unless the color prevents them from doing what they were bred to do. 

I think that is where it kind of can make sense. A colored dog can be easier for a shepherd to see among his flock, and a colored dog is less likely to stick out like a bull's eye when used in military action. Unless you are in Iceland, Siberia, Alaska, etc. 

But the idea of people being mean, nasty, or shunning people with the dogs, just seems so shallow. It says nothing about the dogs, only the people making such comments.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Selzer, not towards you personally and not in an attacking way

I never understood the herding obsession. Like you just gave an example of the color making them stand out among the sheep. 


Yes, I know the dog was bred to herd. The name of it also suggests it. But times have changed. People are running all over the country to find a few sheep to train their dogs to herd. 

So why does it matter if a dog can herd or not? Shouldn't they be tested for things that matter today (don't ask me what those are lol I don't know)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Herding is fun. And it IS the dog's background. It requires an intelligent, agile dog with plenty of endurance and natural herding instincts. 

It is fun to watch dogs do agility, and we can be impressed with their obedience. But when you see a dog use it's natural instincts to do something, not trained to do something, but actually do something out of its breeding, it is WAY KOOL. 

To simply say times have changed, sheep herding has changed, that aspect of the breed is no longer relevant, well, I don't know. The dogs most often used for service/assistance, police and military, are often dogs that were originally bred as herding dogs. Hounds and bird-dogs also have instincts that we have put to our use, but a shepherd has to have a whole package, intelligence, instinct, size, power, etc. And this makes them uniquely suited to do many other forms of work. The instinct does not limit them to herding, but without the instinct they would not manage as a herding dog. 

It is something you don't train -- the instinct. You train the dog to work with you, and to follow instructions, but the dog draws on his instinct to get the job done. 

I would be sorry to see the instinct no longer considered or tested in any way.


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

Im glad there is so many different colors of gsd. How boring would it be if they were all the same. Nothing wrong with wanting only dogs within the standard, just dont understand why the bashing of others. My last girl was solid black and my boy now is a plush so ive heard it all. So far on here its been great though. The whites are growing on me. Kind of exotic.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't believe people would say this!!! That makes me so mad!!! I have never had a white GSD, but what does it matter??? Grr, if theres one thing I cannot stand, its people telling others what to do, like that. 
Did people actually say that????
Grr....


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

Chantald said:


> I'm hoping with the rolling eyes smiley that this is meant to be some sort of ironic joke? And even then, I don't particularly care for ironic hipster racism...
> 
> Agree with lalachka on this one!
> 
> ...




Hahaha, hipster?? LoL, ive been called a lot of things, but this is a first. If hipster is the new term for country, deer hunting, pickup truck driving, fishing, USAF veteran *******, than i guess you nailed it.
hahaha. You canadians have no idea about the racial issues of the US. 

It was a joke. Something to the effect of someone saying something negative about an inanimate object that happens to be the color black, then someone else jokingly says, "oh, you dont like it b/c its black?" JOKINGLY. HAHAHA... 

Yall need to lighten up and lay off the PC koolaid. Either way, yall made me laugh.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Catterman said:


> Hahaha, hipster?? LoL, ive been called a lot of things, but this is a first. If hipster is the new term for country, deer hunting, pickup truck driving, fishing, USAF veteran *******, than i guess you nailed it.
> hahaha. You canadians have no idea about the racial issues of the US.
> 
> It was a joke. Something to the effect of someone saying something negative about an inanimate object that happens to be the color black, then someone else jokingly says, "oh, you dont like it b/c its black?" JOKINGLY. HAHAHA...
> ...


I'm in the US. I got your joke and it wasn't funny and it's offensive to some. 
I think you're a little too lightened up. 

ETA I doubt you will get it so I will explain. Most black people don't say that. Only a select few will use their race as a cop out. Therefore it's offensive to all black people that don't. 

And that's where your joke came from. So yeah, I get it. You don't. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

lalachka said:


> I'm in the US. I got your joke and it wasn't funny and it's offensive to some.
> I think you're a little too lightened up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




LoL, i wasn't talking to you with the Canada comment. Hence why i didnt quote your post. And its not my fault that "some" are too easily offended. Thats what's wrong with the country today. "_oooohhh noooooozzzz, you offended me!!! _"


-'Merica


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Catterman said:


> LoL, i wasn't talking to you with the Canada comment. Hence why i didnt quote your post. And its not my fault that "some" are too easily offended. Thats what's wrong with the country today. "_oooohhh noooooozzzz, you offended me!!! _"
> 
> 
> -'Merica


Omg. Why did I even bother. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Omg. Why did I even bother.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Thats a great question. Have a great night enjoying your 1st amendment right of freedom of speech. :smirk: 


- 'Merica


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

lighten up. he's making a joke, being witty.



Catterman said:


> the racism is strong against the whites. much like our society now days





lalachka said:


> This is a dumb statement. And offensive to some.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

thank you, sir. Someone who appreciates a play on subject matter.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny.



baron420 said:


> I agree 100% there's no one to fight for the whites :'(
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> that's funny.



 i see what you did there. well done.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you will find that a lot of people on this forum are very sensitive,
they get upset if the wind changes direction.




Catterman said:


> Hahaha, hipster?? LoL, ive been called a lot of things, but this is a first. If hipster is the new term for country, deer hunting, pickup truck driving, fishing, USAF veteran *******, than i guess you nailed it.
> hahaha. You canadians have no idea about the racial issues of the US.
> 
> It was a joke. Something to the effect of someone saying something negative about an inanimate object that happens to be the color black, then someone else jokingly says, "oh, you dont like it b/c its black?" JOKINGLY. HAHAHA...
> ...


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> you will find that a lot of people on this forum are very sensitive,
> they get upset if the wind changes direction.


so i see. they're everywhere and are they're breeding


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

oh boy, i'm going to laugh and have another glass of MALBEC.



doggiedad said:


> you will find that a lot of people on this forum are very sensitive,
> they get upset if the wind changes direction.





Catterman said:


> so i see. they're everywhere and are they're breeding


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> lighten up. he's making a joke, being witty.


I must be missing the joke. Can you explain? Especially the funny part?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

lalachka said:


> Selzer, not towards you personally and not in an attacking way
> 
> I never understood the herding obsession. Like you just gave an example of the color making them stand out among the sheep.
> 
> ...


I believe that herding instinct is at the core of what MAKES a GSD a GSD and a joy to work with. I can search for human remains with a lab and possibly have a better hunting machine but a GSD will be my partner and have this surreal invisible and primal bond that you can only understand if you have worked a dog offlead for hours at a time. I think that ability to both work independently AND be connected to the handler is a trait of many herders.

You can already get a better "task specific" dog than a GSD, but I don't think you can find as many dogs that have whatever it is they have that keeps pulling us back.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

As far as White, since it is the thing of the thread. I don't have any issue with an individual white GSD though I have an issue with breeding to get a specific color (ANY color!). Limiting the gene pool to get there and maintain one individual color or pattern. The gene pool for the GSD is already too limited! 

The old herding statement and white dogs....I think white would be more of an issue for a police dog or a sentry dog than a herding dog. Old school thought did not understand white was a masking gene not a recessive which could be associated with defects as it is in many OTHER breeds. ....... but that said....Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> As far as White, since it is the thing of the thread. I don't have any issue with an individual white GSD though I have an issue with breeding to get a specific color (ANY color!). Limiting the gene pool to get there and maintain one individual color or pattern. The gene pool for the GSD is already too limited!
> 
> The old herding statement and white dogs....I think white would be more of an issue for a police dog or a sentry dog than a herding dog. Old school thought did not understand white was a masking gene not a recessive which could be associated with defects as it is in many OTHER breeds. ....... but that said....Welcome to the forum!


 Thank you.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> I believe that herding instinct is at the core of what MAKES a GSD a GSD and a joy to work with. I can search for human remains with a lab and possibly have a better hunting machine but a GSD will be my partner and have this surreal invisible and primal bond that you can only understand if you have worked a dog offlead for hours at a time. I think that ability to both work independently AND be connected to the handler is a trait of many herders.
> 
> You can already get a better "task specific" dog than a GSD, but I don't think you can find as many dogs that have whatever it is they have that keeps pulling us back.


I love this about GSDs! Great post N.

It's funny. I worked a lab, Marshall, at the same time as Fama, my GSD. Marshall is actually a better detection dog than Fama; better nose, lightening fast, super final response (this dog will leave skid marks in gravel!), but Fama and I were a better team. We had this symbiotic relationship that was never present with Marshall. Not to say that Marshall and I didn't work well together, or get along, but Fama was in my head as much as I was in hers. We operated on another level.

David Winners


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've heard the old fallacy that WGSDs can't herd because they get "lost" in the herd, in the snow, etc. Having had WGSDs for many years I know this is not true. I've known people who have flocks of sheep and they could always tell the difference between a what a dog and a sheep look like (I've only done herding with a few sheep so of course I always knew where my WGSDs were) ... have had personal experience with WGSDs in large snow covered areas and I could still see 'em.


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

arycrest said:


> I've heard the old fallacy that WGSDs can't herd because they get "lost" in the herd, in the snow, etc. Having had WGSDs for many years I know this is not true. I've known people who have flocks of sheep and they could always tell the difference between a what a dog and a sheep look like (I've only done herding with a few sheep so of course I always knew where my WGSDs were) ... have had personal experience with WGSDs in large snow covered areas and I could still see 'em.


 YUP I've never lost Echo in the snow either


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

arycrest said:


> I've heard the old fallacy that WGSDs can't herd because they get "lost" in the herd, in the snow, etc. Having had WGSDs for many years I know this is not true. I've known people who have flocks of sheep and they could always tell the difference between a what a dog and a sheep look like (I've only done herding with a few sheep so of course I always knew where my WGSDs were) ... have had personal experience with WGSDs in large snow covered areas and I could still see 'em.[/quote)
> 
> Most people you would think could tell the difference


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I believe that herding instinct is at the core of what MAKES a GSD a GSD and a joy to work with. I can search for human remains with a lab and possibly have a better hunting machine but a GSD will be my partner and have this surreal invisible and primal bond that you can only understand if you have worked a dog offlead for hours at a time. I think that ability to both work independently AND be connected to the handler is a trait of many herders.
> 
> You can already get a better "task specific" dog than a GSD, but I don't think you can find as many dogs that have whatever it is they have that keeps pulling us back.


Yeah, GSDs def have something, I'm obsessed with them. But do you think it's herding that draws people in?
Or you're saying that herders need qualities to herd that also make a superb dog?

I guess I then understand it. So it's not about herding per se, but the qualities the dog must possess to be able to herd?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

IMHO it's the versatility and intelligence of the GSD that attracts John Q. Public to the breed ... and since our dogs were bred mainly from herding stock many of the qualities we seek can probably be traced back to "... watching the flock" ... as a herder ... as a protector ... as an animal with the ability to use its own judgement. IMHO Max von Stephanitz got that magic formula spot on right when he developed our wonderful breed!!!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

David Winners said:


> I love this about GSDs! Great post N.
> 
> It's funny. I worked a lab, Marshall, at the same time as Fama, my GSD. Marshall is actually a better detection dog than Fama; better nose, lightening fast, super final response (this dog will leave skid marks in gravel!), but Fama and I were a better team. We had this symbiotic relationship that was never present with Marshall. Not to say that Marshall and I didn't work well together, or get along, but Fama was in my head as much as I was in hers. We operated on another level.
> 
> David Winners


Ah, someone that's felt THAT connection. They get into your head and heart. Altruism is arguably impossible, but the hyper-bond that forms with a (wo)man/GSD rides that line.


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

I noticed the same thing on other dog and GSD forums-I even had an ugly comment made on a non-dog forum when I used a pic of my WGSD for my avatar.

My White shepherd is AKC reg-both his parents are AKC and white-I know AKC really doesn't mean much anymore these days-but I sure wish the white coat could be changed in the standard.

Correct me if I am wrong-but can't the white coated shepherd be used with everything that the accepted coat color GSD can-except for conformation class...right??? or are there other things the white coat stops them from doing....


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have experienced stupid, snobby remarks from a few GSD owning friends. I ignored them. One of my friends liked our WGSD so much that they rescued a WGSD puppy of their own.  

I have found that GSD owners LOVE to talk about their GSD's and that we share a common love of the breed. One of my neighbors has a Shiloh Shepherd that is just beautiful. We meet up on walks and talk GSD's. I don't even know her name, but I know all about her beautiful boy!  

Honestly, I've met some wonderful GSD owners on here and not once have I ever felt shunned for Scarlett's color. I've learned how it comes about from the board and now I feel more confident answering questions from people who stop to ask about her.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

My hubby actually didn't know white GSD's existed until I told him about them and he looooved the look of them and could care less about the standard at that point. He wants our next dog to be a white GSD now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

When I first adopted Hans, I took him basically from the previous owner's house to a trainer. The trainer warned me that to the general public white dogs usually seem much more approachable than black or black faced dogs, so I'd better be sure he could handle the attention. I have yet to see anyone fear him as he pretty much looks like the big, white, cuddly teddy bear that he is. The trainer was right-people seem to gravitate towards him. One day after training at a park, a tiny little girl toddled right over to us and said "Pet Puppy?"
Hans was delighted!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

> Correct me if I am wrong-but can't the white coated shepherd be used with everything that the accepted coat color GSD can-except for conformation class...right???


Correct ^^^

I have no problem with any color GSD, as long as it possesses the traits I love, intelligence, willingness and loyal to a fault. 

I have been blessed with some dogs past and present, that possess those traits,

I love to see a dog who's never seen sheep, for the first time, and see how that natural instinct just kicks in, it can be amazing.


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

OP, you hit the spot! I was at bark in the park (a San Jose, CA dog event that is held annually) and there were VERY few dogs there this year because of the unexpected heavy rain. But many people, when they saw sunny they asked me: "is he a lab mix?" or "is he a husky mix?" and when I said he is a GSD, (most of them) their expressions were.. lets just say not on the positive side.


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't the guy that bred GSDs originally breed them to be WHITE? ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.whitegermanshepherd.org/aboutthewgsdcii/historian.php


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Its just nonsense so you should ignore it. The akc crowd doesnt like sable either?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

volcano said:


> Its just nonsense so you should ignore it. The akc crowd doesnt like sable either?


This is simply incorrect. Most sables out there in the US are AKC dogs. But as for the AKC conformation shows, sable is a color that many breeders do want, and will show. But the Specialty, American bred people do not want to mingle working lines with their show lines. Sable does not equal working lines, though there seem to be the highest concentration of sables in the working lines. There are sables in the American lines, and these dogs can an are shown. They are not as common in the American lines though. My friend recently sold a sable show-line bitch whose litter sister was an AKC champion.


----------

